# UHS MCAT 2015!



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Everybody! How is preparation going?
Is taking a test session better or self study after taking the MCAT classes?


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> Everybody! How is preparation going?
> Is taking a test session better or self study after taking the MCAT classes?


^ Medical colleges ka merit raise krnay wali awaam...


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

DrDee said:


> ^ Medical colleges ka merit raise krnay wali awaam...


:woot::laugh: i hope so hahahaha!


----------



## farwa iqbal (Jul 16, 2015)

helo.......this time is very difficult to choose a medical field.... please help me guys..... 
whats yous thinking about physiotherapy?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

farwa iqbal said:


> helo.......this time is very difficult to choose a medical field.... please help me guys.....
> whats yous thinking about physiotherapy?


its gud but not the best and should not b opted for as a preference! allied sciences r better if u do not get into mbbs or bds!


----------



## farwa iqbal (Jul 16, 2015)

thanks....if i choose the allied health and sciences which field i should adopt????

- - - Updated - - -

what do you think about dental surgery..opticians..or cardiac fusion??????


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

farwa iqbal said:


> thanks....if i choose the allied health and sciences which field i should adopt????
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> what do you think about dental surgery..opticians..or cardiac fusion??????


all have almost equal scope in pakistan! choose what u want!but why r u already thinking that u wont get into mbbs or bds?r u gonna give mcat this year?


----------



## farwa iqbal (Jul 16, 2015)

i do it...but i m not really interested in mbbs or bds... i want to choose new feild..
please can you help me to choose the best one?????
what do you think about physiotherapy...optometry....cardiac perfusion or anyone else????????

- - - Updated - - -

please reply me must.... i am really so much confused

- - - Updated - - -

can you also tell me that really the admission in SKZMC clossed for the year 2015-16??????????????


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

yes skzmc is out of HEC ranking atleast for this year!
physiotherapy is not thought to b very practical for girls(lets be realistic),cpt is gud! 
if u r ignoring mbbs nd bds just cz u have lost interest in them nd wanna go for something new then let me tell u that u have to study almost the same subjects initially in these fields too like anatomy,physiology nd all!


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

maryyumnasr said:


> Everybody! How is preparation going?
> Is taking a test session better or self study after taking the MCAT classes?





In which university u r applying ????


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

aaa123 said:


> In which university u r applying ????


have given nust entry test nd just for uhs now! may b bahria later!


----------



## hani883 (Jul 30, 2015)

maryum nasr sister apkay first year may kitnay marks hain


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

hani883 said:


> maryum nasr sister apkay first year may kitnay marks hain


493/550
urs?


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

please anybody tell me about private medical colleges in lahore i mean i have 380 marks in fsc 1st year and i am willing to get admission in any of lahore medical college so tell me if my admission is possible even on self finance


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

maha321 said:


> please anybody tell me about private medical colleges in lahore i mean i have 380 marks in fsc 1st year and i am willing to get admission in any of lahore medical college so tell me if my admission is possible even on self finance


in private clgs it ois very possible moreover i better tell u that it is not impossible even in government clgs if u do better in mcat!


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

dear marryum i am talking about private colleges not public ones. I have heard that you can get your seat reserved in private colleges even before the government announces to. do u have any information about admission criteria in lmdc and rashid latif medical college


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

no it used to happen till 2013 but scince last year mcat is being held early nd almost all private med clg start admission after that!
for lmdc criteria is as follows:. A minimum of 60 percent score in Premedical F.sc. Course is required as the basis of application for admission into Lahore Medical and Dental College course. An entry test, a series of interviews and Medical clearance certificates are other important components of the admission process.
 for rashid latif The candidate must have appeared in the Entrance Test of UHS for the relevant session.


----------



## Chuchi butt (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes u can reserve seats before mcat... Every clg has its own criteria

- - - Updated - - -



maha321 said:


> please anybody tell me about private medical colleges in lahore i mean i have 380 marks in fsc 1st year and i am willing to get admission in any of lahore medical college so tell me if my admission is possible even on self finance


 U can reserve ur seat on basis of ur marks in matrix n fsc part one.... N some seats r also on just financial bases...so u can check on net also


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

so i should visit these medical colleges after UHS for information about admission ? My mother was asking me if we visit them the next week ; before UHS


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

@Farwa Iqbal, why don't you apply for Pharm-D?

- - - Updated - - -

I have heard CMH lahore was giving admissions on the basis of donations as well, don't know if they are still doing so...!!!


----------



## hani883 (Jul 30, 2015)

Maryam sister I am not a fsc pre medical student I have done only graduation in arts which is your board in fsc part one and what is your roll number of fsc part one I want to see your detail marks I also want to know can you please send me the intermediate part one full gazette of annual exam 2014 of your board please get it from kips and send me on my email address which is haroonqec gmail.com do you want to know the statistical data of fsc pre medical of all Punjab boards and also the statistical data of mcat 2013 and mcat 2014 I will send you on your email address if you want


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

what do u mean get it from kips!

- - - Updated - - -



hani883 said:


> Maryam sister I am not a fsc pre medical student I have done only graduation in arts which is your board in fsc part one and what is your roll number of fsc part one I want to see your detail marks I also want to know can you please send me the intermediate part one full gazette of annual exam 2014 of your board please get it from kips and send me on my email address which is haroonqec gmail.com do you want to know the statistical data of fsc pre medical of all Punjab boards and also the statistical data of mcat 2013 and mcat 2014 I will send you on your email address if you want


no thanks its available on net!


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> @Farwa Iqbal, why don't you apply for Pharm-D?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have heard CMH lahore was giving admissions on the basis of donations as well, don't know if they are still doing so...!!!


No they don't.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

So they don't give now or never gave at all? I read on the forums that they used to give once. Do you study there?
How are the clinicals there? Have been hearing a lot about that as well, that due to the military influence, students do not get much patient exposure. But an insider's comments would be much appreciated, or even if you don't study there but know anything, please do share.  :roll:


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, the system is pretty transparent now in CMH.
Yes I do study here. Clinical wards are good, and students do get ample clinical exposure. History taking is the thing they emphasize in 3RD Year, but I was able to attend evening wards and also allowed to OT in many of the surgical procedures like Valvular replacements etc. 
You know if you are willing to learn, teachers will help you.Things in CMH are pretty smooth.We follow a proper protocol in terms of procedures unlike other medical colleges and hospitals. Life can be hard in CMH, do keep that in mind as they make you study all around the year. But at the end of the day, the pain is worth it all. 

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

cefspan said:


> Well, the system is pretty transparent now in CMH.
> Yes I do study here. Clinical wards are good, and students do get ample clinical exposure. History taking is the thing they emphasize in 3RD Year, but I was able to attend evening wards and also allowed to OT in many of the surgical procedures like Valvular replacements etc.
> You know if you are willing to learn, teachers will help you.Things in CMH are pretty smooth.We follow a proper protocol in terms of procedures unlike other medical colleges and hospitals. Life can be hard in CMH, do keep that in mind as they make you study all around the year. But at the end of the day, the pain is worth it all.
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


Wow, this made me rethink about my decision,   CMH was out of my list for the time being, mainly because of the clinical part. But now I'll consider it as well, if i won't make it to UHS. I love this college but the reviews and all that on internet makes me a bit hesitant. Could you please elaborate a bit, from what you told, the clinical exposure looks quite adequate, but then what is all the fuss about people talking about it's inadequacy in clinicals, there are too many of such reviews.


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

can i get into lmdc or rlmdc with 60% marks in fsc


----------

